# Cabela's coupon that you are not using?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have a brother and a neighbor both in the market for a new firearm, so I offered my Cabela's coupon that I just got in the mail to my bro, but now need one for my neighbor. The one where you get a $150 gift card when you spend $500; did anyone get one that they do not intend to use?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## lone hunter (Jan 23, 2008)

I have one at my house. I would be glad to send it to you. Send me a PM if you like


----------



## FootinUT (Jul 9, 2010)

I just went down to Cabelas and mentioned I never received one in the mail (which I hadn't) and they were happy to give me an extra they had in back, no questions asked. 

Worth the shot...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sorry, I forgot about this; my neighbor did ask the desk and sure enough, they gave him one. They would not do that last year.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Well the old system was to give you $100 off your current purchase. This new deal (which I dislike) is to give you a gift card for a future cabelas purchase. I liked the old deal as it was immediate savings without having to buy something else there.

-DallanC


----------



## justuspr (Mar 3, 2009)

Anyone have the list of how much you have to spend to get x amount on the card? I kept the card but threw the paper away, now I have something I want, and would like to know how much I'll get on the card.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

100-199 for a $25
200-299 for a $50
300-399 for a $75
400-499 for a $100
over 500 for a $150


----------



## justuspr (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks Man!


----------

